#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Seismic Hazard Analysis- EZ-FRISK v7.25

## donnytampubolon

Seismic hazard analysis calculates the earthquake hazard at a site under certain assumptions specified by the user. These assumptions involve identifying where earthquakes will occur, what their characteristics will be, and what the associated ground motions will be. EZ-FRISK performs both probabilistic and deterministic seismic hazard calculations:



 Probabilistic Calculations - The results of the program's probabilistic calculations are annual frequencies of exceedence of various ground motion levels at the site of interest. EZ-FRISK also calculates the mean and distributions of magnitude, distance, and epsilon causing exceedence of a specified ground motion level. 

 Deterministic Calculations - The program's deterministic calculations estimate ground motions (for the mean and specified fractiles of the ground motion dispersion) corresponding to the largest magnitude occurring on each seismic source at its closest approach to the site of interest. These results can be applied to various types of structural analyses. 

Seismic hazard analysis with EZ-FRISK is driven by databases of ground motion equations and seismic sources. EZ-FRISK provides users with tools to create and maintain their own databases, and to download extensive and up-to-date databases from Risk Engineering's web server for the user's licensed regions. 


Spectral Matching

Spectral matching makes adjustments to an input accelerogram so that its response spectrum matches a target response spectrum. You can perform spectral matching as a stand-alone task by directly providing the target spectrum, or in conjunction with a probabilistic seismic hazard analysis. When using spectral matching with probabilistic seismic hazard analysis, the target response spectrum is the uniform hazard spectrum for a specified return period. EZ-FRISK uses the well know RSPM99 spectral matching algorithm under license from Norm Abrahamson This code is based on the time domain method of Tseng and Lilanand (1988), with modifications to preserve non-stationarity at long periods by using different functional forms for the adjustment time history. The matched accelerogram can then be use as input into a site response program such as Shake91 to obtain an accelerogram that is suitable for structural analysis and design. 

A key benefit of using EZ-FRISK for spectral matching is that it has a powerful search feature which quickly provides key information in choosing an appropriate initial accelerogram. It contains a scoring feature to select the best accelerograms based on the initial response spectrum's match to the target spectrum, the degree of scaling required for the accelerogram, and the duration of the event. The search gives immediate feedback in the form of thumbnails of the unscaled and scaled accelerograms, as well as the response spectrum.


Site Response Analysis

Site response analysis determines a design ground motion at the surface given an input motion at bedrock. It adapts a design earthquake for rock conditions to use as a design earthquake for a particular building site. Design earthquakes are used in structurally engineering buildings or structures and analyzing the dynamic response of these buildings and structures. EZ-FRISK provides a easy-to-learn, yet powerful user interface to create your soil profile. You can analyze your simpler profiles using the industry-standard site response code, Shake91, or by using our enhanced version, Shake91+. This enhanced version analyzes more complex profiles, and accelerograms with longer durations, without compromising precision in high frequency content of the motion. A key benefit of using EZ-FRISK for site response analysis is its capability to use explicitly confining-pressure dependent dynamic soil properties.


Notes: 
- ***** is included in the file EZFRISK725.rar




Download Link :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Seismic Hazard Analysis- EZ-FRISK v7.25

----------


## bratek

Thank you so much!
Have a nice weekend to you.

Cheers,
Bratek

----------


## taroboy

thank you very much

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share again

----------


## alejo1983

please could rise new EZ-FRISK 7.25 The link does not work.
me e-mail: alejo_stone@hotmail.com

Saludos desde Peru

----------


## damrong99

error "The file link that you requested is not valid."

----------


## csbcsbcsb

ok thanx

----------


## nnreddy

Hi,
The following Link does not work,please upload again.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks
NNREDDY

----------


## ashashash

these links are giving error 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 please upload it again

----------


## nik59

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sgc

Whats the password to unrar file?

----------


## nik59

pass bknee

----------


## sgc

Thanks

See More: Seismic Hazard Analysis- EZ-FRISK v7.25

----------


## ashashash

please tell me user name and PW, when start up this software it asks me user name and PW, I dont know what is user name and PW

----------


## ashashash

> Seismic hazard analysis calculates the earthquake hazard at a site under certain assumptions specified by the user. These assumptions involve identifying where earthquakes will occur, what their characteristics will be, and what the associated ground motions will be. EZ-FRISK performs both probabilistic and deterministic seismic hazard calculations:
> 
>  Probabilistic Calculations - The results of the program's probabilistic calculations are annual frequencies of exceedence of various ground motion levels at the site of interest. EZ-FRISK also calculates the mean and distributions of magnitude, distance, and epsilon causing exceedence of a specified ground motion level. 
> 
>  Deterministic Calculations - The program's deterministic calculations estimate ground motions (for the mean and specified fractiles of the ground motion dispersion) corresponding to the largest magnitude occurring on each seismic source at its closest approach to the site of interest. These results can be applied to various types of structural analyses. 
> 
> Seismic hazard analysis with EZ-FRISK is driven by databases of ground motion equations and seismic sources. EZ-FRISK provides users with tools to create and maintain their own databases, and to download extensive and up-to-date databases from Risk Engineering's web server for the user's licensed regions. 
> 
> 
> ...



please tell me user name and PW, when start up this software it asks me user name and PW, I dont know what is user name and PW

----------


## pimpme

thanks for the link. the mediicine does not remove the user name and pass? any suggestions?

----------


## nik59

You cannot use the program in online mode.

----------


## chemnguyents

thank you

----------


## pimpme

where can you download the source data? can someone upload it?

----------


## taroboy

I can use software in offline mode. You can not download reference file.

----------


## nik59

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass bknee
US base

----------


## pimpme

thanks alot for the links. can you get the whole world

----------


## ismak78

Many thanks for sharing

----------


## lordgalactus

Links deads. Somebody please re-up again.

Thanks.

----------


## peterbouth

can any one send it to my email 


peterbouth@yahoo.comSee More: Seismic Hazard Analysis- EZ-FRISK v7.25

----------


## boomerangbomb99

link die

thanks anyway

----------


## inus

can anyone please update the links. I desperately need this tool.
thanks

----------


## Harishchopr

Links are dead please re upload them..........

----------


## makirun

can anybody re upload again..
thanks

----------


## lakest

could anyone upload it again or send to nava.sasiharan@gmail.com

----------


## alberto.cavallini

please REPOST!!!!!!

----------


## chansky69

error

----------


## spk

The link is not valid.
pl. upload again

Thanks

----------


## doeabelas

I have EZ-FRISK v7.43...
I need Mesa 11 installer...

Thanks

----------


## bajwa75

Please share  EZ-FRISK latest ver.

----------


## rahgoshafan

> I have EZ-FRISK v7.43...
> I need Mesa 11 installer...
> 
> Thanks



Hi
please share 
I need urgent
thanks

----------


## rahgoshafan

> I have EZ-FRISK v7.43...
> I need Mesa 11 installer...
> 
> Thanks



Hi
pease share 
i need urgent



thanksSee More: Seismic Hazard Analysis- EZ-FRISK v7.25

----------


## rahgoshafan

> I have EZ-FRISK v7.43...
> I need Mesa 11 installer...
> 
> Thanks



Hi
pease share 
i need urgent

thanks

----------


## bajwa75

Please share, EZ-FRISK v7.45 or later.

bajwa75@hotmail.com

----------


## tatou4

please send me or share US and CANADA database source for EZ-frisk

head_banga@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## rochi

EZ-FRISK V7.50 Build 001
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
: 
civilea

----------


## pierre du lioncourt

Could you please share again? the file is not there. 
Thx

----------


## shwiyono

This link is no longer available..
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
would you mind to give us another link?thanks
-shw-

----------


## faisalawan_80

Hi, can anyone guide me about exponential magnitude distribution in simple, m reading now a days seismic hazard analysis,

----------


## greatniu

thanks very much.

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## rahgoshafan

anyone have *****
Seismic Hazard Analysis- EZ-FRISK v7.60

----------


## Century

Please upload this software again I need it so urgently: all the links provide an error message.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## DJ Q

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Seismic Hazard Analysis- EZ-FRISK v7.25

----------


## mcburns

Lets download and enjoy
Thanks a lot

----------


## perdanaraditov

it's not available anymore  :Confusion:  :Confusion:

----------


## gumtorn

Dear Sirs,

Thank you very much but the program need to be run off-line.
Can anybody advice how to download seiamic sources or anyboy can share the seismic sources database.

----------

